# Privileges



## lordhungus (Aug 6, 2006)

Apologies if this has already been addressed, but I could not find it...nor do I think I would find the answer given my problem.

I was searching for & found a thread on port forwarding. I went to the thread and found the original post, followed by the following message:
"This ticket has been moved to the open forums for more exposure.

Please follow this link:

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=241425"

I followed the link, and was given a message of the 'please register' variety. No prob! I registered, did the email link thang, and returned to the site, logged in and reattempted to follow the thread in the "open forums". 

Alas, now that I've registered the new message states that I don't have sufficient privileges to view that thread. 

Um, WTF? So much for more exposure!


----------



## ScottW (Aug 6, 2006)

Sorry... we had an issue recently where some tickets where duplicated and dups where moved to what the mods call wasteland. This is an area that all threads which are dups, or for whatever reason moderated go to. This particular thread is in that area and has no additional responses beyond the original question. So your question for the answer will come up empty even if you had access to wasteland.

Try searching our forums or ask a new question in the fourms or free support area and hopefully we can help you out with your port forwarding question. I know port forwarding pretty good so ask away... not in this thread though.


----------



## lordhungus (Aug 6, 2006)

Awse. Thanks! 

For a minute there, my ego was really bruised.   Aww.


----------

